# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Buikkrampen

## anja1967

Hallo,
Mijn dochter van 15 heeft erg veel last van buikkrampen die alleen in de avond optreden, dit heeft ze nu drie dagen, wat kan hiervan de oorzaak zijn? ze heeft de baarmoederhalskankerprikken gehad de laatste in eind 2009 kan dat daarvan komen? zo niet wat kan dan de oorzaak zijn van dit vervelende gedoe elke avond.

alvast bedankt

groet anja

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Anja,

Je geeft aan dat je dochter dit nu 3 avonden heeft, moet ze misschien binnenkort ongesteld worden? Daar kunnen buikkrampen ook vandaan komen! Buikpijn leidt ook niet altijd naar baarmoederhalskanker, al zijn die prikken ook niet 100% betrouwbaar hoor!
Heeft je dochter al eens iets van paracetamol of ibuprufen geslikt tegen de pijn? 
Je kunt eventueel ook gewoon met die pijn naar de huisarts gaan, deze kan beter zien wat het probleem is  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Anja,

Ik denk ook als eerste aan ongesteldheid. Het kan ook te maken hebben met obstipatie. Als het langer dan een paar dagen duurt en een iboprufen helpt niet, dan zou ik zeker even langs de huisarts gaan.

Succes en laat ons even weten hoe het afgelopen is.

----------


## dotito

Hallo Anja,


Als de pijn aanhoudend is en niet weg gaat, zou ik toch maar eens met haar naar de Dokter gaan.
Die kan teslotte toch een betere diagnose stellen he.
Zoals ze hier vernoemen kan je altijd een paracetamol innemen,of buscopan helpt heel goed tegen buikkrampen.

Beste Do,

----------

